# Multi-tool reveiw



## Handyman

Ok I know have said many many time how Harbor Freight power tools are junk. Well after pricing out the Mult-tool that fein makes and Dremel as well, I was picking up a paint gun and saw HF has a multi-tool for $39.00. For that price I bought it. Used the halfmoon blade to cut the sheetrock out were we are building a shower. My $39.00 investment was well worth the chance I tool buying it. It cut through the 1/2 sheetrock almost as fast as my recip-saw with hardly any dust. Then I change the blade to the scraper blade and pealed up two layers of vinyle flooring. It wasn't as fast as they show the fein doing it on tv but it did the job. It cames with 4 different attachments, one was a 3" triangle sanding pad, two for sawing and one for scraping. It has a 1/4 hp motor with a 6ft power cord.
I only have one negitive thing to say about it. The shape and size of the body is a little hard to hold. Too fat for my hand. Other than that I would give it a 8 out of 10. As for how long it will last, We will see. But for what it saved me in time and clean up, It paid for it's self on this last job.


----------



## scribbles

Great to hear, I was looking at the Fein tool for ever but could never justify the price. When I saw the Dremel version I bought it without hesitation. $89 on sale used mine on a couple dozen jobs in the last few months. I love it. I will be picking up a HF one for my guys to beat up; they keep steeling my Dremel multi, lol...


----------



## firefighteremt153

I rencently saw that tool at HF and wondered how well it would perform. Thanks for the info.


----------



## firehawkmph

Handy,
My brother in law has the HF tool. He likes it. I bought the dremel not too long ago and have a few chances to use it on the last few jobs I have done. I have been cutting trim in place that has to have say a 1/2" taken off. Draw a line and follow the line, works great. I used it to cut holes for electrical boxes in the backs of cabinets. It is kind of amazing how it cuts through wood. Very fun to use.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27

Just got one as a birthday present from my little brother. I actually was gonna take it back and exchange it with something else. I was at work and needed to cut a corner out that was in a pretty tight spot. So I broke it out and tried it out. I was stunned at how well it was built and how well it functions. The sanding pads were pretty much junk though.
Does HF or Fein or Dremel use the same attachments?


----------



## peerawit

*also drememl*

I think fein mm is too exp :icon_smile:.. so i choose the dremel ... :yes:


----------



## wrc.six.eight

After reading this thread I visited the closest HF, and bought one, with a couple replacement blades.

The blades themselves have 4 holes in a + sign configuration around the center allen key bolt. There are no corresponding pins to hold the blade firmly in place. In my experiments, the cutting saw blade would spin off center, and the bolt loosened with the vibration.

So I centered it again and really torqued the bolt down again. It still loosened up and the blade rotated.

So I wound up drilling a small hole in the base of the tool, and screwing in a little machine screw and grinding off the head.
Problem solved.

But I didn't account for the fact that the tool doesn't stop perfectly centered and thus my machine screw is not perfectly centered and the blade slightly offset. 

But it does work pretty well. It cut through the corner of a 2x4 about 5/8 inch deep in around 5 seconds.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Buy one Fein MM and never have to replace it for the rest of your life.

It only takes a few of those cheap ones to add up to the price of the MM.


----------



## peerawit

How long can you use fein mm?


----------



## nelcatjar

I started this thread about the same type of tool. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/...-multimaster-vs-rockwell-sonic-crafter-10557/

The Fein is expensive because they had a patent on it until last fall. Since the patent expired there is a plethora of oscillating tools. Dremel, Rockwell, and Bosh now make similar tools as well as the HF. (I bet Ryobi and Craftsman won't be far behind)

And here is a thread comparing all of them:
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/10/dremel_dremel_multimax_oscilla.php


----------



## nelcatjar

Sears Craftsman is coming out with one, but it has not hit the stores yet. It's called the "Craftsman 12 Volt NEXTEC Multi-Tool".

It's battery powered and has a built in dust port.

$99

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917438000P?keyword=multi+tool


----------



## Handyman

Allthumbs27 said:


> Just got one as a birthday present from my little brother. I actually was gonna take it back and exchange it with something else. I was at work and needed to cut a corner out that was in a pretty tight spot. So I broke it out and tried it out. I was stunned at how well it was built and how well it functions. The sanding pads were pretty much junk though.
> Does HF or Fein or Dremel use the same attachments?


Allthumbs I have looked at the Dremel and the one sears sell, and mine form HF and all three of take different blades. As far as I can see, you will have to buy the blades made for each brand.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

peerawit said:


> How long can you use fein mm?


Probably for the rest of your life.


----------



## Allthumbs27

Handyman said:


> Allthumbs I have looked at the Dremel and the one sears sell, and mine form HF and all three of take different blades. As far as I can see, you will have to buy the blades made for each brand.


 I appreciate the insight. I guess it was wishful thinking.


----------



## iconsort

What about RTX-6 from Black & Decker? http://blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=7767

I find it interesting and capable? Planning to buy one. Does anyone else has practical experiences?

regards, Iconsort.


----------



## scribbles

The multimaster is not a rotary tool.


----------



## rrbrown

Handyman said:


> As for how long it will last, We will see. But for what it saved me in time and clean up, It paid for it's self on this last job.


When you buy something from HF that is electric it generally comes with a 90 day warranty. For the $39 item it probably would cost like $5-$9 more to get a 1-3 yr replacement warranty. I don't buy allot at HF but if I do I buy the heavy duty model if possible or get the warranty. I have a $7 brad nailer a $30 coil nailer and a $50 framing Gun that are all used for 3 years and no problems. I have a 20" 1 1/2 hp production drill press, there biscuit jointer and of course a ton of clamps also all over 3 yrs old and no problem. But I used their miter saw and its not worth it. I also have a 29 Gal 4hp twin piston compressor that works well except for the regulator switch is crap and I plan on replacing it.


----------



## peerawit

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Probably for the rest of your life.


 
wholelife guarantee... fein multimaster ... :blink: betst quality from german

:laughing:


----------



## jjhearn

I have seen this Chicago Multi tool at Harbor Freight. As a matter of fact, I have a coupon that I can use to get it for $29.99. But, I have never heard of any type of warranty thru them. Does Harbor Freight offer a warranty with their power tools?

thanks
JJ


----------



## glassyeyes

*Fein MultiMaster*

The Fein MM is a wonderful tool; the newest model is even better, as the star-shaped shaft holds the blades very reliably compared to older round shaft.

The issue for me was the cost of the blades; they were VERY expensive, and in light of the cost, I thought their longevity was only average. SO, TWO QUESTIONS:

1) How often are you going to use it?

2) How good are the blades and scrapers compared to their price?


----------



## hammerhead

My local Orange Borg has had the Bosch PS50 for either 99.99 or 109.99 for some time. I wish they would do a corded model in addition to the 12V battery model.


----------



## Handyman

hammerhead said:


> My local Orange Borg has had the Bosch PS50 for either 99.99 or 109.99 for some time. I wish they would do a corded model in addition to the 12V battery model.


Hammerhead After using my HP multi tool and loving it my boss bought the Bosch cordless 12 volt multi tool. Cant tell you the model number of it. What I do like about it is it come with an adapter plate that allows you to use almost any brand blades. The bosch has a row of pins that hold the blade in place. He went to buy the dremel at lowe's but saw they had a bosch cordless. He already has a whole set of bosch tools that take the same battery. 
I looked at the one sears sell today and it is about the same size as the dremel, but the sears one has a blade that won't fit any other brand. So I wouldn't buy the sears model. We buy replacement blades at HP because the sheetrock half moon blade is around $5.00. The same blade at Lowe's is almost $19.00


----------



## cabinetman

When I bought mine, I figured it would be a fluke if I ever used it. Well last week, I installed a new microwave and had to trim 1/4" off the top of the splash between two upper cabinets (for 30"). It was mica laminate on 3/4" plywood up against a stucco wall. It took about 10 minutes, but was easier to do than any other method. It cut nice and clean up against the cabinets.

I wish I had it recently when I had to notch a baseboard for a toe kick. Easier than a chisel and a hammer. The size of it is OK, fits my hand comfortably. Does get a bit hot.

We should start a Multi-Function Tool club, and have meetings, serve coffee and doughnuts, and each of us could get up and introduce ourselves and tell our unique stories.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

*What time are the meetings?*

And do you have to own one? Can you just gawk without participating? How much are dues? What kind of donuts, cream filled are my favorite? Will others bring their worn out blades? How hot does yours get? What brand is it and how much did it cost and where did you buy it? How long have you had it? heh..heh :laughing: bill


----------



## Gene Howe

I don't know if it's relevant or not but, the online manual for the Dremel comes from Bosch web services. Is the Dremel made by Bosch?


----------



## scribbles

I am not sure, but i think so. They are verry similar tools.


----------



## hammerhead

I've held both the Bosch and the Dremel. I like the feel of the Bosch. My wife did too; it's narrower and fit her smaller hand well. We usually do remodeling projects together and believe the multi-tool tools could be useful. If Bosch has not come out with a corded model before our next project we may just go with the cordless Bosch. 

[We have the Bosch driver (not the impact driver) that uses the same batteries. We love that driver. :yes: ]

Handyman - thanks for the info about blades


----------



## renoos08

Lots of functionality for a knife. The file works great in conjunction with the magnesium fire starter. The rough edges of the file scrape more flakes making your fire starting task that much quicker.


----------



## woodnthings

*This is NOT that multi-tool*

Did you read any of the above posts before you answered?
Are you selling these? :thumbdown: If so, it's not allowed. :no:


----------



## phinds

I bought the Rockwell a couple of months ago and have been very pleased with it, although it does run awfully hot sometimes. They warn about that, particularly at low speeds.

I've played w/ all the attachments and used a couple in projects and they all work very well.

Can't even remember now why I chose it over the Dremel. The HF sounds like a good deal if it lasts for a substantial amount of use.


----------



## LarryS

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Buy one Fein MM and never have to replace it for the rest of your life.
> 
> It only takes a few of those cheap ones to add up to the price of the MM.


Got to agree whole heartedly here, you get what you pay for. Save Time money and frustration by buying Fein, and when you decide to sell it or hand it down, you can. The other brands are disposable.

Larry


----------



## LarryS

Handyman said:


> Hammerhead After using my HP multi tool and loving it my boss bought the Bosch cordless 12 volt multi tool. Cant tell you the model number of it. What I do like about it is it come with an adapter plate that allows you to use almost any brand blades. The bosch has a row of pins that hold the blade in place. He went to buy the dremel at lowe's but saw they had a bosch cordless. He already has a whole set of bosch tools that take the same battery.
> I looked at the one sears sell today and it is about the same size as the dremel, but the sears one has a blade that won't fit any other brand. So I wouldn't buy the sears model. We buy replacement blades at HP because the sheetrock half moon blade is around $5.00. The same blade at Lowe's is almost $19.00


Thanks for the information:smile:


----------



## ga.possum

I agree with glassyeyes. I bought a Fein when they first came out. Great for remodeling and it paid for itself the first job I did with it. BUT!!! the replacement blades are expensive. The average around $35 to $40.00. I can't buy them locally and have to order them. For the price of two replacements, I bought the Dremel from Lowe's. Replacements are cheaper and I can buy them here. Both work great. My last project was refinishing an old dresser I bought at an auction. The sander attachment was great for getting into the tight corner without messing up the old detail work.


----------



## wrc.six.eight

Many months ago I posted how the blade on the HF model would spin no matter how much torque I tightened the hex bolt down with. I modded a remedy, but later saw that It uses 2 washers, One having been left out of my Kit. When I use 2 washers without using my modification, the flat washer on top of the conical washer, it no longer spins what so ever.

I have used mine many times, plunge cutting into 2x stock for 12 inch lengths among many other uses. I've loaned it out and had the lender return it to me with trashed blades, and a new set to replace the old. I've abused it, and no doubt he did to. The thing has paid for itself many times over.

I recently had to replace some teak and holly flooring on my dad's boat, and being 2500 miles away from my tools, I bought another HF multitool. They now come in a white box. This model had pins in the foot and corresponding holes in the blades.

I know the other makes are higher quality, but for the money the HF model is more than capable.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks

For those concerned with the blade cost for the Fein, there are aftermarket companies making the blades much cheaper than Fein. Cheapest I have found is $12.99 for a saw blade. I haven't bought any yet but I am willing to give it a try to see how long they will last.


----------



## Clyde Morgan

When someone on a woodworking site admits to using Harbor Freight tools and liking them, the reaction of his fellow tool junkies can be likened to a French Chef admitting a fondness for White Castle Hamburgers. I have owned a few and looked at several and advise anyone to use their common sense. I would avoid their plunge routers. They have so much slop that their cuts are about as accurate as a ten dollar pistol. I would also avoid their Pittsburgh brand wrench sets, particularly it you are working on an expensive engine and value your nuts and bolts, along with your fingers. I do own their ten amp D handle Drill which I picked up for 35 dollars with a 20% discount coupon from Car and Driver Magazine. For drilling holes with Augur bits through the oak keel of the sailboat I am restoring, nothing anywhere near the price touches it. I also have their variable speed oscillating multitool, purchased for $48.00 with another discount coupon; less than half the price of the comparable Dremel. Their 10 and 12 inch sliding miter saws look like quite a bargain. Though roughly finished and less precise than a Festool, they should suffice for the homeowner building a deck on a one time basis, or at a jobsite where they would likely be pilfered before the job was finished. If dead on accuracy is important, I don't think this type of tool would be the best choice, no matter how expensive


----------



## creative novice

*hf multi-tool*

hubby bought a corded one right before we started the major reno of my son's newly purchased old farmhouse. we used it so many times it amazed us! we liked it , was great for home handy stuff. alot of applications that made me wonder how we would've done them without it. for the price, for us, it was well worth it. i agree, the body is big and the switch is very tight, takes me two hands to turn it on and off, but for a cheap tool, again, for us, it was very much worth it. we will need to replace some blades next time we go to hf. so, again, imo, if you are in the trade, maybe go with the better tool, but for we home handy's, the hf was a great price. julie:yes:


----------



## Handyman

No doubt the Fein MM is the best tool on the market. Unfortunately it is also the most expensive. Way out of most of our range. If I have the money I would buy one my self. I am 47 and figure I have a good 25 or so years left to do woodworking. I also believe one or two 39.00 Harbor Frieght multi-tools over the next 25 or so years will do the trick. But that's just me.


----------



## GJC

Hello all, I did purchase the Craftsman lithium version, $99.00, works great. No problems yet. I have to admit though I was using it to cut some chair rail back for new trim while installing a new patio door and the Hard Oak trim killed the blade. Need a new one after only 2 cuts. thats a bummer. But otherwise...its light and very slick! :thumbsup: Greg


----------



## garryswf

The wife bought me the Rockwell Sonic crafter for my birthday a couple of weeks ago, all i can say is "That thing is handier than a caster on a crutch". I have been reworking my work bench in the garage and had to do alittle trimming to get the new end put in, normally i would use any crude method i could figure to perform such a task. The cut to be made was in tight quarters so i grabbed the Rockwell and "WOW" made the cut in about a minute. I give the multi-tool, whatever brand, a 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I wonder if a guy coild cut a mortise with one of those things.


----------



## chubbyhubby

hammerhead said:


> My local Orange Borg has had the Bosch PS50 for either 99.99 or 109.99 for some time. I wish they would do a corded model in addition to the 12V battery model.


How is the battery life of the Bosch? All of the reviews that I've read gave it a thumbs down regarding life. Most of them only got around 5-8 minutes before needing to recharge (which takes 1/2 hour). I also wish Bosch had a 110V version. I have had the Sonicrafter for about a year now It's pretty good, except when iy gets hot from use. The on/off switch gets funky and I need to really slide it hard to get it to turn on.


----------



## Dejure

*Would anything else hold up?*

When I bought my Fein Tool Multimaster, there wasn't much competition. I choose the MM because the others didn't look like they'd do the job, or would die too quickly.

To see pictures of the stairway that inspired my purchase, see the five pictures on the following page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/functional_art

Because the fillets shifted as much as an eight of an inch from the side runs, there was a lot of sanding to do. I can only guess at how long it would have taken without the detail sander. As it was, the MM allowed me to finish it in one day.

The following is my review of the unit on Amazon:




* 



 * *Availability:* Currently unavailable 

8 of 8 people found the following review helpful: 







*An expensive initial and ongoing good buy*, August 11, 2007 

*This review is from: 



* This tool paid for itself on the first job. Porter Cable's, Ryobi's and Bosch's versions would not have been able to accomplish the task, likely would have been dead before the job was finished and lack the Fein tool's versatility. I was able to reduce what would have been a week of hand sanding of an over-the-post oak stair railing system to one day. 
Because of the ability of this tool to also do knife thin straight-in cuts, grout removal and so forth, it has become and indispensable part of my tool collection. If it died tomorrow, I'd have it replaced before the day was out. 
I agree with the complaints about the price of blades, but willingly suffer the cost to save what could be considered a fortune in time. I solve some of the problem of blade cost by saving worn saw blades and using them for caulk and weatherstrip removal, or other projects that don't require a perfect blade. Sometimes I resharpen blades. Even a crude resharpening job works for many tasks. I make my own scrapers by cutting dollar store putty knives in half and punching arbor holes in them. In a pinch, a Harbor Freight saw blade for miniature table saws will cut plastics. Finally, when I burn the edges of the hood-and-loop detail sanding heads, I cut them into specialty shapes and use them for even more detailed work (I bet Fein will, eventually, be selling other versions of their sanding heads).


----------



## Ghidrah

I bought the Fein MM last fall, truly expensive however the tool is a workhorse for sure. I had close to 25 ft of inside corners, (1X8 T&G vertical rough sawn siding) to remove. Replacing rotten siding with sacrificial apron. 

This winter I finally got to all the stained grout tile joints in the shower stall. I wish I had bought it earlier in the yr when I was installing a floating interlock floor, (don't like those) it would have made the job easier and more profitable. 

I think because it isn't a traditional construction tool it'll take time to find things to use it on. I hopr to replace the linoleum in the bath this yr, I can't wait to see how it works. I don't do a lot of flooring anymore but when I did I always used a spud bar, (made for stripping hot tar and gravel roofing) to remove the sht goods, wicked fast but left divots requiring filling.


----------



## Dejure

*Just a reminder*

The old, dull blades do make good tools for other projects. I broke the gasket on a double pane window easily using an otherwise worn out saw blade.

I bought a bunch of Dollar Store [stiff] putty knives and punched holes in them large enough to fit the Fein arbor. The work Fein for scraping surfaces.

A HF miniture circular saw blade fits my Fein Tool and does the occasional interesting thing.

And on and on it goes


----------



## The Engineer

Well, you could probably toss the HF tool in the trash and buy a new tool with blade when ever it gets dull for less than the Fein blades cost.


----------



## mwhafner

> Well, you could probably toss the HF tool in the trash and buy a new tool with blade when ever it gets dull for less than the Fein blades cost.


Most of the resellers have dropped the price of the Fein blades to be inline with the pricing on the Bosch and Dremel. The last several that I have bought were 30-40% cheaper then in the past.


----------



## StephenD

So....when cutting thin plywood, is there much damage to the edge of the wood? Do they have a lot of chip out?


----------

